# Welcome to Lima- Peru



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Government Palace (right) and Cathedral of Lima


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Plaza San Martin ( St. Martin Square)


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Show us skyscrapers, please! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

So far, very nice; please more


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry it has commenced without first placing adequate presentation of my country. not have much time to upload photos but I will strive to do my best. thanks


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

*[/BSan Isidro Financial Center]







*


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Justice Palace


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Javier Prado Street


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

balconies of the time of the nineteenth century colony


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great thread and shots!


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

The Government Palace


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

The Palace at nigth


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Port of Callao, the chief of Peru.


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

National Stadium


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Rimac Building


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Paseo de la Republica. The Sheraton Hotel and The Civic Center Tower


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Rimac Building is awesome


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, I see there are few really high and nice skrapers. :cheers:
Can youshow us some pictures of Croatian home in Lima, you know there are a lot of people came on begging of 20 century, especialy from Dubrovnik?


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

^^Asociation Croata Dubrovnik in Lima


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

In recent years Peru has improved much its economy, is in constant development, is to become one of the best countries in the region for international investment. There are already several projects for high-rise buildings, the largest is about 300 meters.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for your thread. What is the most famous/largest museum of Lima? Show us please


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

^^







Located in the district of San Isidro, the Museo de la Nacion entire history of Peru, from the beginning before the Inca era to the present day


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Distric of Miraflores and the sea.


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

The Lima blue sky


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

I thought that the National Museum, whose image you've just shown us, covers Preincan and Prehispanic history, unlike the National Museum of Archaeology, Anthropology and History of Peru, which guides us from prehistoric times to contemporary Peru. Ah, the building has its own value, for it was built during the last years of the Viceroyalty and it was our government palace when the Chilean troops invaded Lima (1880's). 

Wow, paragliding over Lima, its cliffs and beaches is something to do before we die.


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

^^The National Museum in Peru, known in English as the National Museum of Peru, is the largest and most important museums of Peru. Located in the capital, Lima, is now home to a vast collection of cultural artifacts that span the entire human occupation of Peru and coming from 14000 BC The museum offers an overview of all the different ethnic groups and cultures that flourished and declined in Peru in ancient times. It also documents from the colonial era to the Republic of Peru today. In total, there are over 15,500 pieces on display in the museum and provide everything a visitor could want to know about Peruvian history and culture. (I extracted the goal Don Quixote). Thanks for your comment and I hope I have been wrong with my posting, when visiting the museum for the last time in 2008 had photographic information of the republic until then, maybe these days that room no longer exists. Moreover it was responding to the question IThomas I wanted to see the largest museum of Peru. Thanks for your comment, all help is always important.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

I wrote that because I've been to that museum four times (1998, 1999, 2004 and 2005) and I didn't find anything colonial or republican; I might not have visited all the rooms, though, or perhaps they have added those periods of our history in the last years. =)


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Sunset in the city


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Plaza San Martin


----------

